

Fun with radiation - X-Ray machine in a department store   - one010101
http://www.thingamababy.com/baby/2006/05/fun_with_radiat.html?l

======
joezydeco
My dad's first job was in a shoe store with one of these scopes.

He told me stories about how his coworkers would fool around with the machines
during the slow periods. Many of them lost their toes or entire parts of their
feet years later.

------
RK
A friend of mine actually refurbished one of these machines a couple years ago
for a collector. We got to play around with it a little (no body parts in the
scope) and make some radiation measurements. It's certainly a scary machine,
knowing that it was operated as a sales gimmick by people with no radiation
safety training.

